# poking himself in the eyes



## lovetoski (Nov 25, 2009)

This seems a bit strange to be asking about this but I'm just wondering if anyone out there has had this experience. My 14 mo has been poking himself in the eyes to the point that I feel it could cause damage if I don't stop him. It's just started happening recently and I wonder if it's a case of him discovering all the "holes" in his body and trying to learn about them, or if he might have something wrong with his eyes. I really can't figure it out but I now have to watch him constantly and try to catch him before he really gets his finger jabbed in there.

I have noticed him sticking his fingers in his nose and ears a bit more which makes me wonder if it is just trying to learn about his body, but even if it is just that it is still something I feel I have to be very watchful of. I am really worried he will hurt his eyes as a few times he's had his finger really stuck in there and I had to pull it out.

I find it very strange, but most of all it makes me nervous and anxious. I just don't want him to hurt himself.

If anyone has had any experience with this I'd love to hear from you, or if anyone has suggestions of how I should handle this I'm all ears.

I hope I'm in the right sub forum. I wasn't sure exactly which one this fit into.

Thanks in advance for any advice that comes my way!


----------



## shnitzel (Jan 6, 2010)

DD does this all the time but she grins and says "eyes" when she does it. She also takes off my glasses so she can point out my eyes and does it to just about everyone she sees. She is completely obsessed with eyes. He may just be interested in them and can't verbally express it yet. DD scrunches up her eyes so the poking doesn't hurt so I think his reflexes should stop him form getting hurt.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

my DD pokes her eyes sometimes too, she's been learning her feature words (eye, ear, mouth...), but before that she was also really curious about her features before that. I don't think it's a sign of him having any eye problems, just of being a curious toddler. and I agree with the PP that his reflexes should stop him from really hurting himself.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Aww, poor baby. Eyes are just so interesting. But I don't think he will hurt himself, as long as his nails aren't too long. Could you "model" pointing to your own eyes for him by pointing on your temple or the side of your eye? Maybe this would get him doing the same. But I think it is common. DD did it for a while...she's fine. Your little one will be too.


----------



## moongloe (Jan 30, 2002)

mine does it too. i just gently take his hands away from his eyes and tell him not to poke his eyes. it's normal


----------



## lovetoski (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank-you so much for all the reassurance that this is normal! I still find it a bit stressful but I try to constantly remind myself that he probably won't hurt himself. That said, I am sensing there may be a bit of irritation involved as he is also constantly rubbing his eyes lately too. It seems to bother him so I am wondering if his eyes are really itchy in general, and if that's the case I may have to figure out what is bothering him.


----------

